#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Zaal gezocht in Amsterdam

## Aisha80

Salaam, mijn zusje gaat binnenkort trouwen, wat is de goedkoopste zaal in Amsterdam?

----------

